# No sound!

## JDenis_007

I just installed Gentoo on my Athlon 1800+, and it runs great!!!  Fluxbox is sooo fast!

But I have no sound...  Does anybody knows how to make an Hercules Game Theater XP work under Gentoo???  It's based on the CS4630 audio chip from Crystal.

I would really like to be able to listen to my mp3s under linux  :Smile: 

Thanks!

----------

## rommel

did you add the cs46xx module when you built the kernel and if so did you remember to add it to /etc/modules.autoload

just a side note..if you want a gui ripping/encoding utility try grip ...if you like command line try abcde...both work really well.

----------

## JDenis_007

Thanks! it worked!

But the sound volume is extremely low, do you know how I can set it louder??

----------

## billatq

Personally, I use the sound mixer in gkrellm with blackbox, but that's just me. There are various mixer programs in portage.

----------

## rommel

look for what ever the mixer is in the windows manager you installed...it should be as simple as adjusting the master volume level

----------

## JDenis_007

I don't think I have any mixer installed.  I just have fluxbox as a wm, and I don't think it comes with one.

Anyway, I emerged kde this morning before going to work, so I'll probably have one installed by the time I get home   :Smile: 

----------

## billatq

No, it doesnt  :Wink: .

KDE does have a mixer, called kmix, but if you have a failed build or don't want to install kde, a cursory look at /usr/portage/media-sound shows some likely candidates for installation:

aumix

gamix

psmix

smixer

wmix

and of course, don't forget the 

x11-misc/gkrellm-volume plugin for gkrellm  :Smile: 

----------

